# Infusoria



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ok so here's an issue that a lot of first time breeders have. They hear about this food called infusoria. There's several ways to make it but some of these aren't infusoria cultures...they're bacterial cultures!!!!! Here's the two methods I've used with infusoria:

Method 1: Ok here's a method I've used before but not very often. 
What you need:
2 live plants
1 gallon glass jar with lid
window that gets sunlight or a bright lamp
conditioned water (either from a planted tank or new conditionedtap water)
air pump with airline tubing

Ok so I fill my jar with water and drop the plants in the jar and then I put the airline tubing in and I plug in the airline tubing. I place it near the window or lamp. I leave it there for a few days and then check it. If it's cloudy it depends on if I'm going to use it. If it's cloudy and the plants are rotting I don't use the culture. If it's kinda cloudy and the plants are a live I use it.

Method 2:
What you need:
Breeding tank
Live plants

Simple, I plop some live plants in the tank and leave a light on it for a few days. Simple like I said 

If you have a method for this great first fry food post it here


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

One more thing, if it's not cloudy I use it, because there's still infusoria.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Cool, so you can use that if you dont have brine shrimp? or you still need other live fry food?

Also how long do they last?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

bettalover2033 said:


> Cool, so you can use that if you dont have brine shrimp? or you still need other live fry food?
> 
> Also how long do they last?


 They're good for the first week. I use them with brine shrimp, something for the smaller fry and the bigger ones.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> They're good for the first week. I use them with brine shrimp, something for the smaller fry and the bigger ones.


Cool!! your a genius you have everything planned out!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

bettalover2033 said:


> Cool!! your a genius you have everything planned out!!


 Comes from practice .


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> Comes from practice .


Lol how long have you researched?


Whenever i do it i try to keep going until my eyes get tired of moving back and forth lol!!

its just so interesting i want to learn more and more!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

bettalover2033 said:


> Lol how long have you researched?
> 
> 
> Whenever i do it i try to keep going until my eyes get tired of moving back and forth lol!!
> ...


 I'm still researching, even though I've been doin this off and on for two years. I read the same articles over and over and then search new ones. After awhile I learn what kind of sites to avoid, I stick to dedicated betta sites.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I do the throw the plants in the spawning tank method. I fill half of my tank with java moss.

I start feeding micro worms, walter worms, and vinegar eels at around day 4 or 5 (from free swimming).


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I've always stuck to infusoria, BBS and Hikari First Bites, just a preference....I might have to take you up on a microworm culture and a vinegar eel culture though


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> I'm still researching, even though I've been doin this off and on for two years. I read the same articles over and over and then search new ones. After awhile I learn what kind of sites to avoid, I stick to dedicated betta sites.


Me too! 
when i found this site i was so excited because i finally found people like me, when your younger its so hard to find people your age that like what you like!!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I didn't like the brine shrimp...too much hassel for me. Next time around I'm going to stick to micro, VE, and Walter and also try dried foods like First Bites and golden pearls/decapsulated brine shrimp eggs. I'm trying to get a culture of grindal worms going and will feed those starting at around 1 month old hopefully.

The worms and VE are really easy to culture and you don't have to worry about light and air pumps and mess.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I like brine shrimp, it's a hassle to hatch though, which is why I have at least two hatcheries per spawn. I only feed my fry once a day with one full hatchery of shrimp per day, there's enough shrimp in the tank for them to eat all day long 

I've never used cultures like that except one microworm culture. I dont remember why I let it die...


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> I didn't like the brine shrimp...too much hassel for me. Next time around I'm going to stick to micro, VE, and Walter and also try dried foods like First Bites and golden pearls/decapsulated brine shrimp eggs. I'm trying to get a culture of grindal worms going and will feed those starting at around 1 month old hopefully.
> 
> The worms and VE are really easy to culture and you don't have to worry about light and air pumps and mess.


Well im willing to take the challenge with the brine shrimp so i gotta get some and then ill start my introduction of the pair!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> I like brine shrimp, it's a hassle to hatch though, which is why I have at least two hatcheries per spawn. I only feed my fry once a day with one full hatchery of shrimp per day, there's enough shrimp in the tank for them to eat all day long
> 
> I've never used cultures like that except one microworm culture. I dont remember why I let it die...


So how long ahead should you start hatching your BBS? like when the bettas are embracing, do you start or should you already have it ready or what?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

bettalover2033 said:


> So how long ahead should you start hatching your BBS? like when the bettas are embracing, do you start or should you already have it ready or what?


 As soon as the fry hatch I start my hatchery. Then I start the other hatchery 12 hours after the first one and then the first hatchery 12 hours after the 2nd one (after feeding) and so on. So this way I always have shrimp, plus I have an extra small hatchery (San Francisco Bay Shrimpery, its a small black box with a vial the shrimp swim into after they hatch) just incase.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> As soon as the fry hatch I start my hatchery. Then I start the other hatchery 12 hours after the first one and then the first hatchery 12 hours after the 2nd one (after feeding) and so on. So this way I always have shrimp, plus I have an extra small hatchery (San Francisco Bay Shrimpery, its a small black box with a vial the shrimp swim into after they hatch) just incase.


Well on you tube i was watching this video:
http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8sNx9zTOnQ
and this is the shorter version of that link:
http://youtu.be/Y8sNx9zTOnQ

And well how many of those bottles do you need to cover a breeding, like to have a successful spawn? How long do you have to feed the fry the BBS?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I use 2-3. My fry are fed BBS from day one (free swimming) to week 8. Adding in Hikari First Bites (around 2 weeks of age) and then frozen bloodworms (around week 5) and then they're eating what the adults eat 

But theres more to raising fry than just food, water is the most important. Well we'll get there when we get there.


----------

